# Illuminas, AGX or Koni Yello~?



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

Which should I get? First i wanted the AGX's cuz they're the cheapest, but if I'm gonna spend that much, then i might as well bump it up a little and get the Illuminas instead rite? But now that i'm reading about Koni's, I'm lost. So which is the best from wat u have heard and wat you have experienced? Or should i just mix and match them? Thanks in advance~!


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Konis are alot of work. You have to cut your existing strut housing and insert the koni cartridge.

I have AGXs and love them. With a good set of springs, you will not be dissapointed. Many people ask me if I have coilovers.

I can't vouche for Illuminus, but I'm sure they are good. I just hate putting anything on my car that sounds like it was made by General Motors.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

werd on the AGX's... i've ridin in David's car and it rides GREAT.

a buddy of mine is a service tech for one of our sponsoring dealerships and he would never recommend the Illumina's... he claims they blow easily...


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

illuminas really? i hear they're better than AGX's. I heard the ride comfort is better but i dunno abour handling wise. They say AGX's are stiff. So i'm having a hard time to choose. Maybe I won't go with Koni's.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

The AGXs and Illuminas are adjustable, so it depends on what level you put them at as to the comfort. The springs will be the biggest factor in ride quality.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

<---Eibachs here and they feel great with stock struts. Getting AGXs in the spring to complete the ride but the stocks are holding up.

I have also thought that I heard the Illuminas go out easy...But I cannot vouch either way.

Check out the following site for Great recommendations and info on Maxima aftermarket struts/shocks.
http://maxmods.dyndns.org/?MaximaShocks

http://maxmods.dyndns.org/ <---for other great info on aftermarket for Maximas


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

hmmm...since the adjustable shocks are around 4-5 hundred bux, i'm thinking about not getting adjustable shocks and getting GR-2's and a budget y-pipe for my car. that'll probably be around 500 rite? would Gr-2's blow on maxspeed springs?


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

it's not the illuminas that go out, it's the tokico blues... illuminas are a great setup.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR said:


> *hmmm...since the adjustable shocks are around 4-5 hundred bux, i'm thinking about not getting adjustable shocks and getting GR-2's and a budget y-pipe for my car. that'll probably be around 500 rite? would Gr-2's blow on maxspeed springs? *


Since Maxspeeds aren't too great of a drop (1.3-1.5 iirc) then the GR-2s will be ok for a while. Just don't count on them lasting as long as one of the adjustable setups.


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

MrEous said:


> Since Maxspeeds aren't too great of a drop (1.3-1.5 iirc) then the GR-2s will be ok for a while. Just don't count on them lasting as long as one of the adjustable setups.


How long do adjustable shocks last averagely? And how long do Gr-2's last averagely?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR said:


> How long do adjustable shocks last averagely? And how long do Gr-2's last averagely?


 that's kind of a unanswerable question... it all depends on how it was driven, condition of roads, tires, the rest of the suspension...

that question is almost impossible to answer...


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> that's kind of a unanswerable question... it all depends on how it was driven, condition of roads, tires, the rest of the suspension...
> 
> that question is almost impossible to answer...


Expect the non-adjustables to wear out about as fast as your stock struts would with a drop. I've heard that the valving in the non adjustables is the same as stock struts, but the gasses used and ammount of pressure of the gas is what causes the ride difference.


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

HNE said:


> Expect the non-adjustables to wear out about as fast as your stock struts would with a drop. I've heard that the valving in the non adjustables is the same as stock struts, but the gasses used and ammount of pressure of the gas is what causes the ride difference.



I heard the same thing.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR said:


> How long do adjustable shocks last averagely? And how long do Gr-2's last averagely?


In only a perfect world would you know for sure. I'll just throw an estimate...under normal operating conditions maybe 30k for Gr-2s and twice that for adjustables.

That is a VERY rough estimate...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

d_warner said:


> I heard the same thing.


I heard d_warner and HNE are one in the same...?


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

MrEous said:


> I heard d_warner and HNE are one in the same...?


Oh? Hmmm.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

MrEous said:


> In only a perfect world would you know for sure. I'll just throw an estimate...under normal operating conditions maybe 30k for Gr-2s and twice that for adjustables.
> 
> That is a VERY rough estimate...


ONE OF MY SHOCKS ARE SQUEAKING, WHAT ELSE WILL START TO HAPPEN? I WAS THINKING OF GETTING TEIN FULL SHOX. THEYRE 800 FOR A TRACK CUSTOMIZABLE SETUP. NOT BAD?


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Tien Coilovers are great. The higher quality coilovers such as JIC and Tien work good because they allow you to adjust the ride height of the vehicle without preloading the strut. Meaning you can adjust how high the car sits without affecting ride quality. I know with the JICs, they are very adjustable, but I'm not sure about the Tien. Do not go with the Ground Controls unless you order the proper spring rate for the max.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

my front left one is squeaking as well.. just means you have a guaranteed blown strut... it's ok, it'll just be a lil bumpy... ugh


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

d_warner said:


> Tien Coilovers are great. The higher quality coilovers such as JIC and Tien work good because they allow you to adjust the ride height of the vehicle without preloading the strut. Meaning you can adjust how high the car sits without affecting ride quality. I know with the JICs, they are very adjustable, but I'm not sure about the Tien. Do not go with the Ground Controls unless you order the proper spring rate for the max.


i heard the jic were made with better materal for all shocks and tein used weight saving materal made for track, how much were your shocks i have a 200sx


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> my front left one is squeaking as well.. just means you have a guaranteed blown strut... it's ok, it'll just be a lil bumpy... ugh


couldn't the squeaking mean that it's been installed improperly? Well, I've decided to get the Illuminas cuz I've been hearing positive stories one after another. I ordered them yesterday and the seller said that it should take like a week or so to get to my place. I got them for 455 shipped in a Group Deal on Maxima.org. Hopefully I'll feel very satisfied with them on.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

d_warner said:


> Oh? Hmmm.


Post whore,just want to get the count up huh,LOL! :cheers: 
+1 :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR said:


> couldn't the squeaking mean that it's been installed improperly? Well, I've decided to get the Illuminas cuz I've been hearing positive stories one after another. I ordered them yesterday and the seller said that it should take like a week or so to get to my place. I got them for 455 shipped in a Group Deal on Maxima.org. Hopefully I'll feel very satisfied with them on.


 actually I finally got to installing a buddy's old stock struts this past weekend and yeah, my strut was bad, but the squeeking is still there along with a few other problems 

so sad...


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

do they make tein or equivalent for a 99 maxima? i went to their site and could not find any. I like the concept of having ride height adjustability without preloading the struts.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Tein makes coilovers for our cars, but ground control and cattman are the big brands I believe...


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

seximagtr said:


> it's not the illuminas that go out, it's the tokico blues... illuminas are a great setup.


What do you guys think about Tein S-tech springs? They have a 2.2fd and a 1.8rd. would these blow stock struts easy?


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

Maximeltman said:


> What do you guys think about Tein S-tech springs? They have a 2.2fd and a 1.8rd. would these blow stock struts easy?


yes....very easily.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

any drop greater than or equal to 2in will blow a stock strut pretty quick...


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> any drop greater than or equal to 2in will blow a stock strut pretty quick...


well i just recieved them. now i need struts, like agx or illumina.


----------

